# Kaspersky Antivirus 2009 Free 6 months License



## ritesh.techie (Aug 31, 2009)

I recently came across this tread in TWC forum and taught sharing with you too. Windows Live in Collaboration with Kaspersky is Giving free 6 year license of Kaspersky Antivirus 2010. This is promotional offer from MSN.

How to obtain the key?
If you have Windows live messenger than
Login to your Windows Live Messenger

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SpuAQ-DfhfI/AAAAAAAAAKk/NTl06NgL4fk/s400/msn.bmp

Add msn.help@live.cn in your contact
Open a Chat window and paste the following
我要卡巴斯基激活码

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_6VY5S_UQFqM/SpuARRkStTI/AAAAAAAAAKs/rUkAwzOMNqE/s400/msn1.bmp

This will return a license key to u through chat itself.
Now Download Kaspersky Antivirus 2010 Run it and activate it using this key.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought that the license key is a file and not a code


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 31, 2009)

never used that i am owing NOD32

If someone is using it plz do tell if it works or not


----------



## max_demon (Aug 31, 2009)

i am getting problems , the key is not registering , i am getting application is not compatible for key provided . i am useing KAV2010


----------

